# Best free alternative to Field-Comm



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

I just wanted to ask everybody what kind of software are they using to manage all of there work-orders with

field comm is pricy whats the next best thing


thanks guys! and gals!!!!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

pspp2011 said:


> I just wanted to ask everybody what kind of software are they using to manage all of there work-orders with
> 
> field comm is pricy whats the next best thing
> 
> thanks guys! and gals!!!!


If you understand Access, you can create your own tables, work orders. That's all fieldcomm is.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

I use Quickbooks. I set up each client, then the state below the client, then the properties below each state.

I have customized my estimate form to create several work order formats. Quickbooks keeps track of all my orders and, when I invoice, it will pull the open work order up for the property. Voila, invoice is ready and I just plug in the completed date, print them to PDF forms, and email to the client with photos.

When I pay the vendor, I expense the vendor's bill to the property, along with any other expenses, and I can pull up a profit & loss for each one or them all as a group.

This way has worked for me for 4-1/2 years. I love Access but have not used it in forever, since I get what I need from Quickbooks. 

Linda


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I do something very similar as Linda in Quickbooks. Used to track my workers hours specific to properties, and expenses, and could also pull a P&L by job. Have gotten away from that recently due to the time involved, but may go back.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't have crews in the field anymore so, thankfully, I don't have to track payroll expenses by the job.

I love being able to print a P&L per property anytime I like and QB keeps everything so organized for me. 

Honestly, I don't know what I'd do without it. It's the ONLY software I used when I had my bookkeeping business. 

Linda


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Linda have you given their new online version a try? I was a beta test user for it a year or two back, seemed a bit slow to me. It looks better now.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm still using the desktop version. Tried the online but it didn't allow me to detail and customize estimates to create separate forms for work orders.

There are a lot of items that the client side doesn't detail either. Have not been interested in giving it another try. It would take 2 days for my QB backup to upload. lol

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

After hundreds of dollars with Tech Support talking to the damn indians i think i will be migrating away from Quickbooks at the end of this year. Still cannot make the accountants copy feature work. Have to run a backup, put it on a flash drive, give it to my accountant and then i am screwed to do anything until i get the file back from him 2-3 days later. I HATE THIS CRAP!! They REALLY don't give a chit about their customers just like most P&P Nationals..........


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> After hundreds of dollars with Tech Support talking to the damn indians i think i will be migrating away from Quickbooks at the end of this year. Still cannot make the accountants copy feature work. Have to run a backup, put it on a flash drive, give it to my accountant and then i am screwed to do anything until i get the file back from him 2-3 days later. I HATE THIS CRAP!! They REALLY don't give a chit about their customers just like most P&P Nationals..........


Been using quickbooks for 10 years , no problems except its slow.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> Been using quickbooks for 10 years , no problems except its slow.



Again, my issues fall with the Accountants Copy feature. It would be very useful if it worked and is very different than a regular backup we are currently using. It would allow me to keep working in my current QuickBooks data file while my accountant has a copy to work on also. Then my accountant can export the changes he has made and i can merge those changes back into my data file. Right now with just running a backup once i hand him the flash drive i cannot do a thing until i get the file back! It worked fine in 2009 bus has not since the last 2 updates and the idiots at QB cannot tell us why. He has 2 other clients with the same issue but for the balance of his clients it seems to work fine. I believe BPWY in Wyoming is having the same issue with his accountant........


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Again, my issues fall with the Accountants Copy feature. It would be very useful if it worked and is very different than a regular backup we are currently using. It would allow me to keep working in my current QuickBooks data file while my accountant has a copy to work on also. Then my accountant can export the changes he has made and i can merge those changes back into my data file. Right now with just running a backup once i hand him the flash drive i cannot do a thing until i get the file back! It worked fine in 2009 bus has not since the last 2 updates and the idiots at QB cannot tell us why. He has 2 other clients with the same issue but for the balance of his clients it seems to work fine. I believe BPWY in Wyoming is having the same issue with his accountant........


That sucks. Never had a problem with that feature. How about a wipe and reinstall?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> That sucks. Never had a problem with that feature. How about a wipe and reinstall?


We should have tried that the 1st of the year but i have been so slammed with work i had no time. After dealing with their tech support i don't have a lot of faith......................


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I believe BPWY in Wyoming is having the same issue with his accountant........







I did with my 09 version.




Haven't had a chance to try it yet with the 12 version.


----------

